# 17T Refurbish



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

I've been gradually working on my 17T for a year or so now, doing lots of unsexy improvements myself. Now she's at the shop for paint. I'll add more photos and detail later, but for now, here are a couple of shots in process.

The hull is a 50-50 mix of Quantum Paints seafoam and snow white. Slicks will be snow white and nonskid will be a darkish off-white called graystone. Sides still have a little of that good old Pathfinder waviness, but they managed to fair her out reasonably well. Looking forward to having her back.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Look forward to seeing her come together!


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

More more!! Looking great!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Man, you already had the cleanest 17T I have ever seen. Looking forward to seeing how this turns out.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Man, you already had the cleanest 17T I have ever seen. Looking forward to seeing how this turns out.

I like it so much I double posted. Sorry, can't delete.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Like the sea foam green not sure if I have ever seen one that color. Looking forward to seeing it all finished.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Z, where are you located?


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Outside Orlando, Winter Springs


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Couple more pics getting ready for nonskid last Saturday. Pick her up tomorrow afternoon. Still trying to find to post more than just pics.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

Holy S&$#!!!!


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

I know -- looks better than I expected. Also pretty excited about the supposedly easier cleanup and reduced maintenance with paint.


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

It's cool to see what a "new" 17T would look like if built today. I never got to see one.

I have to be honest, I was initially thinking the shade of green was a bit strong, but seeing the cap finished out, and the contrast with the black rubrail makes it pop. Perfect man


----------



## splash 17t (Aug 13, 2017)

Looks great I have the same boat have you had the stringers redone


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Looks good liking the color alot.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

That color is sick. I really want to copycat with mine now.


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

I think we are all getting the fever


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

Ok Zack, you said you were picking it up, and we all know you know your way around a camera, so please a complete photo shoot is requested. If for nothing else, just so I can stop checking this thread every two hours


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Sorry all -- still haven't had time to take decent pics. Been unusually busy at work, plus working to put a lot of stuff back on the boat before my gator season, which starts Tuesday. I did finally get her on the water Wednesday night to do some scouting and shot a few pics in the driveway beforehand. I promise full details soon. Off to Miami this afternoon to shoot some photos and do some interviews for a new Renaissance Prowler website I'm working on.


----------



## oysterhsdr (Feb 21, 2017)

Such a cool boat, looks awesome man!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Very nice. Enjoy the "new" ride!


----------



## splash 17t (Aug 13, 2017)

I like that alot


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

awesome restoration. You gave that 17T a second life!

Where did you find that perfect yamaha 50? It looks brand new!


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

I'll accept... Temporarily


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

really nice looking skiff. You did some great work. I love seeing old skiffs restored/refurbished.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

That 17t might be the nicest one out there, really awesome work!


----------



## Tommy1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Looks great Zack! Stoked for you.


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

Hey Zack-
Would you mind describing what got painted/recoated and in what order. I see in some of the prep pics they have all the smooth parts of the deck taped off. Did those areas get any type of freshening up or just the nonskid?


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

I wasn't there for most of the painting process so I don't have a lot of detail. I know they did the hull first, sanding it all and then fairing it with high-build primer and blocking. Then they sanded/ground down everything above the rubrail and sprayed it all with white (the color of the slicks). Then taped off the slicks and sprayed the darker nonskid areas. But all of it has been painted -- hull, slick parts of the liner, and nonskid. I have to say, it's definitely easier to clean mud and waterline stains off the paint than it was gelcoat.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

I keep thinking I'll find an hour to sit down and write up everything I did with the boat, but it keeps not happening. So here's part 1. And thanks for all the compliments!


I bought the boat in February 2016 for $8,200. I’ve been unable to piece together its past entirely. I do know that the guy I bought it from had just bought it a few weeks earlier from a friend of his who runs an auction house in south Florida.

He lived on a canal in one of the Palm Beaches with a big SeaVee on a lift and bought the Pathfinder just to putter around the canals. Then shortly after he bought it, he blew one of the engines on the SeaVee and decided to sell the Pathy to help cover a repower.

The previous owners had been an older couple who apparently kept the boat for years in a warehouse of some kind with nearly zero use. I believe they passed away and the boat was going to be auctioned off. The 2001 Yam 50 2-stroke that was on it had 8 hours on the meter, and looked like it had just come out of the crate. The trailer looked almost brand new as well.

Strangely, though, the bottom of the hull was all scratched to hell -- obviously not the work of an elderly couple who hadn’t even scuffed the skeg. I asked a few more questions and was shown some paperwork related to the auction that said the boat had been “refit” in 2001 by Maverick Boat Company. I looked under the deck as best I could with lights and mirrors, and the stringers have clearly been raised. The nonskid in the cockpit was a noticeably different texture than the rest too.

So my best guess is that somebody bought the boat new in 1998, fished it hard for a couple years, and broke the stringers loose from the deck. Then it somehow made its way back to the factory in 2001 where the stringers were redone and it was repowered with the '01 motor. Then I suppose this elderly couple bought it and basically put it in storage for 15 years. The best I can figure is that they must not have known much about boats and didn't realize it was kind of a specialized rig.

Re-reading that, it all sounds a little far-fetched, but the little bit of documentation I have (including the couple's registration documents over the years) supports it.


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks. Interesting history...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That is a sweet boat. The PP platform has a cutout I guess for the motor. If mine where like that I would have fallen through it already


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

So I ended up having everything from the rubrail up redone, and I get her back tomorrow afternoon. Went Awlgrip this time, all matterhorn white rather than two-tone, with some faux teak under the gunwales. The two-tone was just too much on that boat, and I was having some adhesion issues too. More pics in a few days.


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

Still looks great man.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Few more shots. Pretty much done except for a new cushion.

If you're looking for refinishing/painting/nonskid/glass repair in Central Florida, Brad Collett in Debary did a hell of a job on this: meticulous work, less than three weeks to refinish everything from the rubrail up and put it all back together, good communication throughout, and lowest quote of the three I got by a wide margin. Also went above and beyond doing stuff like cleaning up overspray from a previous not-so-great job and polishing and waxing the hull just because he thought it needed it.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

zthomas said:


> Few more shots. Pretty much done except for a new cushion.
> 
> If you're looking for refinishing/painting/nonskid/glass repair in Central Florida, Brad Collett in Debary did a hell of a job on this: meticulous work, less than three weeks to refinish everything from the rubrail up and put it all back together, good communication throughout, and lowest quote of the three I got by a wide margin. Also went above and beyond doing stuff like cleaning up overspray from a previous not-so-great job and polishing and waxing the hull just because he thought it needed it.
> 
> ...


Looks AMAZING!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

Love! Hey on a side note, I'm about ready to install my trolling motor and am trying to avoid the front pop up cleat and bow light plug. I like the way you have yours more offset. Any noticable drawbacks to your location? Tracking ect?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

boat looks great. Can I ask where you got the "T" shaped stainless brackets on your cooler?


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

@JMZ400, I'm sure it's a bit less efficient than it would be on the centerline, but it's not noticeable. I'd say it's slightly harder to deploy and stow, but to me worth it to keep the bow clear. It's also nice because I can stand on the cooler, run the tiller comfortably with my left hand, and keep a rod ready in my right. The only real drawback is I have to be careful loading it on the trailer. The head of the trolling hangs past the gunnel a bit and catches on the trailer guide post if I'm off to the left.

@devrep, it's a "Turnbuckle Adapter" from www.kennedytiedown.com. I mounted it with #12 x 1/2" screws and 4200. I was a little concerned the screws would waller out in the plastic, but it's been over a year now with no problems.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

thanks! I just ordered a pair.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Hey man that’s a sweet skiff, where did you get that sound bar on your poling platform?


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

I ordered it from CreativeAudio.net. They had a pretty good deal at the time. I think it was $350. Wet Sounds Stealth 6 Ultra.


----------



## C_Wheeler (Jan 14, 2014)

That thing is sweet.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

@JMZ400, forgot to mention, the other advantage of that trolling motor position is you can semi reach to through-bolt it.

I can't remember for sure, but I think I hadn't installed the fuel tank yet when I mounted the troller, which obviously made it easier. But even with you fuel tank in place you could probably reach if you wanted to bad enough. All the way up on the prow there's just no way to reach the back without cutting in an access port.

On the other hand, I think most or maybe all of the 17Ts have aluminum plates laminated in somewhere on the bow that you can drill and tap. The problem is finding it without drilling a bunch of holes. Surely there's some kind of device out there that could be used to find the extent of the plate...


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks good info. I sure hate dealing with that fuel fill line.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Z did yours come with a sub as well? Does it connect blue tooth? How's the sound quality?


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

No sub. Yes, it's self-contained. Amp is built in and it doesn't need a head unit. Just connects to your phone or player by bluetooth.

For what it is, it sounds great. Sounds clean even turned loud enough to hear while running. Obviously, though, there's no bass to speak of.

For my purposes — being able to play something loud enough I can hear it on the run back to the ramp in the afternoon while enjoying a frosty beverage but not cutting a lot of holes or adding a bunch of weight — it's ideal. Definitely not going to compete with the sandbar d-bags with 37 speakers and six different amps on their yellowfins though.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

zthomas said:


> No sub. Yes, it's self-contained. Amp is built in and it doesn't need a head unit. Just connects to your phone or player by bluetooth.
> 
> For what it is, it sounds great. Sounds clean even turned loud enough to hear while running. Obviously, though, there's no bass to speak of.
> 
> For my purposes — being able to play something loud enough I can hear it on the run back to the ramp in the afternoon while enjoying a frosty beverage but not cutting a lot of holes or adding a bunch of weight — it's ideal. Definitely not going to compete with the sandbar d-bags with 37 speakers and six different amps on their yellowfins though.


Yup I'm not trying to compete with the yellowfins on the sandbar, just the same as you for booze cruising with the family.


----------



## Fishflatmike (Apr 16, 2018)

Beautiful refurb. I just picked up a 17t project and decided to join Microskiff.com for info. Your build has me fired up. Can you tell me what prop you are using and how you like it’s performance?


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

I did a fair amount of experimenting and ended up with a Powertech SCB 4-blade in 11 pitch.

Prop choice depends a fair amount on what engine you have. The Yam 50 has a smaller gearcase than the 60. There are few choices, and the props are smaller diameter.

The SCB is pretty good in general. I get a fast, flat holeshot, which was my top priority, and I top out around 32 mph light, which is good for that hull with the 50 hp, and 5,300 rpm, which is just right.

My main complaint is that I slide all over the place in turns. But I'm not sure how much of that is the fault of the prop and how much is just the nature of the beast. I talked to the Powertech guy at the Miami Boat Show recently, and he said the SCB/SCD has very little cupping and that more cup might help with grip in turns.

I'm happy enough for now, though. Where I fish there aren't many tight creeks or other places that require precise handling. Plus I've gotten pretty used to it by now. It's kind of like "drifting" — break the back end loose and let it rotate around until you're aimed the direction you want to go, then straighten the wheel, get out of the throttle just to enough to let the prop bite again, and then hammer back down.


----------



## Fishflatmike (Apr 16, 2018)

Great information. It will be interesting to find out if the cupping really makes a difference. I will let you know my experience after I get her back in the water. I have a little work to do to get her ready, but the prop was on the list. Hope to make my first trip early in May.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2018)

Great looking skiff Z!!!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

zthomas said:


> I did a fair amount of experimenting and ended up with a Powertech SCB 4-blade in 11 pitch.
> 
> Prop choice depends a fair amount on what engine you have. The Yam 50 has a smaller gearcase than the 60. There are few choices, and the props are smaller diameter.
> 
> ...


I'm running a Powertech SCD4 15P on my 60 and it bites pretty well in turns. I wonder if it's due to the larger diameter. Propping is sort of a black art in my opinion.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm guessing yes. I also raised my engine two holes (about 1.5"), which made the sliding worse.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Broke in the fancy new paint job this past weekend by loading wife, kids, dog, and a good 200 pounds of firewood, camping gear, and miscellaneous crap my wife considered indispensable for spoil island camping. Got kind of exciting on the north end of the lagoon Sunday overloaded with a good 20-knot south breeze.


----------

